# Yarn store in London



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

We will be in Italy for three weeks and then in London to stay with our son and his family in Crouch End, London. Does anyone here know of some interesting yarn stores to visit in this area.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

If you are near Waterloo station there is "I knit London" in Lower Marsh. Beautiful yarns but nothing cheap or acrylic. I also love the needlework/yarn dept at John Lewis in Oxford Street. I'm sure you will get other recommendations too.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Just found this one for you. It looks nice

http://www.onehandknits.com/blog/2011/01/nest/


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Loop in Islington is another one.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Don't forget to look for yarn in Italy too. I found a shop in Lucca that I still dream about!


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

joycevv said:


> Don't forget to look for yarn in Italy too. I found a shop in Lucca that I still dream about!


We will be one week in Siena, one week in Lucca and one in Grosetto. Do you remember the name of the one in Lucca?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Caroline Currer said:


> We will be in Italy for three weeks and then in London to stay with our son and his family in Crouch End, London. Does anyone here know of some interesting yarn stores to visit in this area.


There is a discussion about knit map here on KP:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-182016-1.html

Hope it helps.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you to all who have answered my request for information. Actually, we dont go until September/October but knowing I will be able to visit yarn stores adds much to the planning pleasure.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Caroline Currer said:


> Thank you to all who have answered my request for information. Actually, we dont go until September/October but knowing I will be able to visit yarn stores adds much to the planning pleasure.


The Knitting and Stitching Show is on at Alexandra Palace, London in October. A treat not to be missed if you are in London then.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

martina said:


> The Knitting and Stitching Show is on at Alexandra Palace, London in October. A treat not to be missed if you are in London then.


We will miss it by three days. I went two years ago and it was absolutely wonderful. Bought some lovely alpaca for a vest that I started on the plane coming home.


----------



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

This might be useful - I don't know the area, but it is actually in Crouch End http://www.handmadenest.co.uk/


----------



## PieceAnd BlessedBe (Jun 4, 2012)

Teasels is in Leyton, not so far from Crouch End.

http://www.teasels.co.uk/

They have a good range of reasonably priced yarn,some fancy stuff,and very friendly and helpful staff. They also have some cross stitch and beading supplies.


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

Nothing in the Florence area, but you will find one in Lucca and any outside small towns that sell ladies underwear. I know that sound funny


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

PieceAnd BlessedBe said:


> Teasels is in Leyton, not so far from Crouch End.
> 
> http://www.teasels.co.uk/
> 
> They have a good range of reasonably priced yarn,some fancy stuff,and very friendly and helpful staff. They also have some cross stitch and beading supplies.


Just looked it up and saw that they are closing down mid September. You should check it out as they seem to have quite a sale going on right now.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Cathy, I can't seem to find the name of the shop in Lucca, but it was an old established one which I hope is still there. All the yarn was in beautiful glass cases. Unlike American shops, one can't freely wander about feeling everything in yarn lust abandon.
The shop in Lucca was very close to the Roman amphitheater, perhaps on one of the streets that was adjacent to it. Let us know if you find it! Lucky you to have a week in Sienna and a week in Lucca!


----------



## scorpio37 (Apr 28, 2012)

Liberty's of London is probably the most interesting store in the world. They have a yarn department also. Check out fabric in famous Liberty print. Have tea! ETC. Enjoy, I am jealous. Robbie


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

John Lewis in Oxford Street is well worth a visit, not far from Liberty's in Regent Street. There's also a shop in Kensington but can't remember the name - will keep thinking.
Should you need buttons do visit The Button Queen in Marylebone Lane, just off Wigmore Street (all behind Oxford Street).
A friend has always found the most amazing buttons whilst on holiday in Italy. Have a great vacation.


----------



## Ldlattuca (Jan 20, 2013)

The Liberty is world famous for its textile products.


----------



## PieceAnd BlessedBe (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh no! Teasels is closing! Thank you for letting me know,Caroline. Will have to make a trip for some bargains,though.


----------



## Ldlattuca (Jan 20, 2013)

I am so envious. I could spend days visiting Liberty. Fabric and/yarn departments! Enjoy. Then have tea for me.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

http://www.knittingwoolandyarnshop.co.uk/shop/about
This one is in Islington, London. They do some lovely yarns including Cascade. Hope this helps.


----------

